
Slovak newspaper claims Threema broken by Europol in murder case - arainwater
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fdennikn.sk%2F1483667%2Fpolicia-prelomila-kocnerove-sifrovane-spravy-hlada-aj-tie-ktore-mali-byt-stratene%2F
======
phil_k
Jan Kuciak (an investigative journalist) and his fiancee were killed (2 shots
in the heart close range and then, bullet in the head while kneeling
respectively).

At the time he was investigating the connections between the current
government and mafia. It triggered huge protests in Slovakia. The prime
minister of Slovakia was forced to resign.

Marian Kocner is a suspect of ordering the murder. Apparently he was using
Theema to do that.

------
lhotkins
If it's true I'm really curious how they did this. Probably they got the
private key somehow?

~~~
jeffm3
They could receive the private keys from Theema directly, but they also have
access to Kocner's phone so they could extract it from there.

This is an investigation of high-profile murder so I assume they have
resources to do either of these.

